# can you recommend a good goose call



## bigeyes (Aug 28, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a good goose call. I am a novice goose hunter and would like to get a good call and start practicing. Also any advice on a good duck call would be great as well.

Thanks


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

go to your local sporting goods store and try out a few different calls. you will find that everybody likes something different due to hand and lip position on the call. then its up to you to decide how much you are willing to spend right off the top. some good poly carb and wood calls are the tim grounds supermag, zink power maximus, buck gardner canada hammer, etc.

when you step up to maple, cocobola, and acrylic calls, the possibilitys are endless. whatever call you decide to go with, get an instructional dvd so you can learn how to tune a call as well as learning the "standard" field notes to use when calling. tuning is the most important thing.


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

GK Giant Killer


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

I started with a feather duster. Mid range priced but very user friendly and a good to learn with. Duck and Goose


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

snowsforlife said:


> I started with a feather duster. Mid range priced but very user friendly and a good to learn with. Duck and Goose


What he said. I haven't found a short reed that is easier to learn on. It is what I learned on and I still keep one on my lanyard.


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Canada Hammer from Buck Gardner, bout $15.00 dollars and better than some of the previously mentioned for the price! I know a lot of people who started on this and with a little help from buddies and the ocasional DVD, you'll be turnin birds in no time. Good Luck!


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Professor summed it up pretty good. Go to a sporting goods store and start getting the feel for one. Try flutes and short reed calls and see what works best for you. Good luck and once you get one, don't get frustrated. It will take some time to get the hang of the call. Practice is crucial along with DVDs and CDs to help progress


----------



## steelheadslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

That depends on where you do most of your hunting. If hunting fields then a short reed is more versatile but the learning curve is steep. If you're mainly hunting water, a flute will outdo a short reed any day, from the mouth of Fred Zink. For short reeds, the BG Canada Hammer poly carb is an inexpensive call to learn on but it sounds dang good for a polycarb. For flutes, I think you'd be hard pressed to find an easier better sounding call to start with than the Big River flute, the walnut has a deep rich sound that geese find over water soothing........... :sniper:


----------



## cutter08 (Sep 11, 2008)

Tim Grounds Real Thang.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

steelheadslayer said:


> but it sounds dang good for a polycarb.


I love polycarb calls. Polycarb Super mag is where its at once you get shortreeds figured out. I'll agree with others that a canada hammer is a decent call to learn on as well.

I call BS on a flute being better over water. But I am probably wrong since Fred Zink himself said so.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

Get a death row. they are one of the easiest blowing calls on the market. if you are a first time caller the owner will even sit down with you and teach u how to use it no matter how long it takes. that is my two cents.


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

2nd opinion for death row. I just got a short drop from my buddy the other day, easy to blow, high pitched call, works good on small as well as big geese. i can get some surprising low end on it for being a cackler call. Best calls made, but a runner up would be a tim grounds.


----------



## fosterGV (Nov 29, 2008)

Check out Gander Valley Calls. Great sound, look, and feel. As for a duck call i think the Gander Valley Homewrecker is the best duck call on the market today! The range you get out of this call is ridiculous.


----------



## whisker (Dec 5, 2005)

Check out Shell Creek Game Calls, made in Nebraska by a friend and serious honker hunter who has really done his homework. Built in back pressure, and very easy to blow for novice or expert!. 
http://www.shellcreekgamecalls.com/

Great looking and more inportant "great sounding" duck calls on the lathe this year too!


----------



## Cudda25 (Jan 16, 2008)

Winglock High Voltage easy, crisp sounding short reed goose call one of the best and most durable on the market check'em out at www.winglockcalls.com


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

rnt makes a box set that comes with a pretty good beginner call and a instructional cd that worked wonders for me.


----------



## Berto4527 (Sep 20, 2006)

I have bought a lot of different calls, short, to flute. and for the record, will never buy a flute again. I've used the buck, no names, power clucker, yada yada yada. honestly, Get a cheap call, get use to it, learn to blow it, then or buy a good expensive call. I bought the money maker, coco, and I Love it! It is honestly worth it to buy the good expensive calls when you're ready to get serious.

Duxlayer


----------

